# BB1 One.....Inside out , the RSPCA



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Interesting reports !


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

its nothing about the RSPCA
you lie!!! lol


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Eh? 

its on right now !

maybe its a local program, but its on , I am watching it now


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

its a world war2 survivor...


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

emmm, well its not here, its about how the RSPCA have taken action and failed, facts like not taking notes properly on inspections, the number of appeals being 26 times higher than CPS cases, the percent of appeals being up held being double the CPS rates, how the RSPCA trace people to new jobs and talk to bosses etc.

Must be local to the brighton area, shame really


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

it is, i personally dont like the rspca.. so i would liked to have watched it


----------



## tinkrebel (Dec 29, 2007)

Inside out does depend on which area you are viewing it in, as to content of programme.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

It's only on in the SE at the moment but will be available to watch online from tomorrow

Linky here


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Just looked at iplayer, seems it is a local program, so I will keep an eye open and post a link if possible

BTW, good luck with the driving test !


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks tink and fixx, thought I was going mad !


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Here is a link to the programe
BBC iPlayer - Inside Out South East: 12/11/2008


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Chris Newman said:


> Here is a link to the programe
> BBC iPlayer - Inside Out South East: 12/11/2008


Ooh, tyty. I might go watch that...


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Dear dear me. I've said it before and I will say it again:

The RSPCA may know some things about cats and dogs, but thats as far as their knowelegde goes. Why on EARTH do they try and claim knowledge about farm or exotic animals? Clearly, as the vet said, it was _not_ suffering. The RSPCA, if they think they know about farm animals, should have known this instantly. Idiots. 

It really infuriates me.


----------

